# Additional options and features for episode guide



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Inspired by this thread.

Now with the new TiVo search, episode guide could really become a very useful tool. In a perfect world you would have these options under an advanced menu under the episode guide.

You should be able to create specific season or episode wishlists.

Also there should be a way per show to mark specific episode do not record. This would apply towards suggestions or wishlists.

Allow the user to mark episodes as watched. This could work with the above to eliminate episodes to be recorded but also give a way to track what you have an haven't seen for example if you are watching on Netflix. This could be an option also turned on so every time you watched and deleted a show it would mark it watched for you.

Allow wishlist creation per show which would only record each episode once. It could also have an additional option where if you didn't delete an episode after watching it but instead it got deleted for space reasons it wouldn't count as recorded against the record once rule.


----------

